# My Millipede Collection



## Rex740 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hello, I recently got into millipedes a few months ago and now have a small collection, all wild found. I'm planning on finding some Ivory Millipedes (Chicobolus spinigerus) soon.

Bumblebee Millipedes (Anadenobolus monilicornis)

Male showing off...






Dog pile...













Florida Scarlet Millipedes (Trigoniulus corallinus)




















The big boys that got me into millipedes, Narceus gordanus













Look at that face...



















Unknown species of flat millipede













Oxidus gracilis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annabelle (Sep 29, 2011)

These are beautiful! Did you find these all yourself?


----------



## Rex740 (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep. Narceus gordanus, the unknown millipede, and Oxidus gracilis were all found in Gainesville, Florida on my school's campus and the bumblebees and scarlets were found in South Florida.


----------



## satchellwk (Sep 29, 2011)

Great finds, and great collection.
I'm curious; how difficult was it to find the bumblebees and scarlets? I plan to go to south Florida soon and those guys are on the top of my list to find.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice millipedes.  Any interest in trading some of them for C. spinigerus?


----------



## Rex740 (Sep 29, 2011)

Satchellwk: A lot of friends told me that the scarlets were easily found when gardening and digging. I was lucky as I went to visit my brother in Pompano and his yard was just a layer of seagrape leaves. Among the leaves were countless bumblebees and a handful of scarlets.

Xhexdx: Would you happen to have anything else for trade? I plan on getting C. spinigerus from a professor on my campus.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 29, 2011)

What were you looking for?  The only millipedes I have are C. spinigerus and N. gordanus.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice scarlets.  One of your gordanus has a booboo.  

Do you have a UV light?  I'd be interested in seeing if your flat millis fluoresce.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 29, 2011)

yeah the bumblebees are pretty common,i saw 1 in the shower area in my gym(5am....yeah i know way too early to train)it was trying to climb the tile walls,i released it in the back,small wooded area where it most likely came from. ftlaud fla.


----------



## Rex740 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm a bit busy now but keep the trade thing in mind xhexdx.

I don't have a UV light but I do know they glow. I'll have to find one.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah I've seen them before I ventured into keeping millipedes.  I'd find them when I was out blacklighting for C. hentzi.


----------



## Tarantel (Oct 1, 2011)

My ivory millipedes died. I don't know why.


----------



## nicolethemilli (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Rex740 (Oct 14, 2011)

My professor ended up only finding one Chicobolus but tons of Gordanus. So for now I have a huge great amount of gordanus if anyone is interested in trade. I am also now looking for Chicobolus again.


----------

